# Orbea Grow 1



## robby (6. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da Islabikes derzeit aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage nicht ins Ausland
liefert, hab ich mich mal nach "Alternativen" umgesehen, die auch unser
Bikehändler vor Ort liefern kann. Dabei bin ich auf das *Orbea Grow 1*
gestossen. Die Optik mag für Eltern gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, aber das
System scheint nicht uninteressant: Mitwachsender Rahmen, tiefes
Oberrohr, kein Rücktritt.

Hat das Bike schonmal jemand life gesehen?
Was haltet Ihr von der Geometrie und Ausstattung?
Kann jemand Infos zum Gewicht geben?

Preislich sehe ich keinen wirklichen Vorteil gegenüber Islabikes. Daher
stellt sich auch noch die Frage nach dem Wiederverkaufswert (aber die
Bikes scheinen recht neu zu sein und bei Ebay sind diese noch nicht zu
finden). Was meint Ihr, hat Orbea da vielleicht still und heimlich
wirklich eine Alternative geschaffen? Wäre prima, denn dann könnte ich
endlich mal meinen Händler vor Ort unterstützen anstatt eine Extrawurst
braten zu müssen und ein Kinderbike in England zu bestellen (auch wenn
Islabikes zugegeben sehr geil ist)... 

Über Eure Meinung bin ich gespannt!

Meiner Tochter gefällt übrigens das grüne Bike besonders gut 
- auf pink steht sie (noch) nicht! Brav. 

Gruß, Robert


----------



## robby (6. April 2012)

Der Song aus dem Video stammt übrigens von *Josh Woodward*.
Finde ich sehr passend gewählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (14. April 2012)

Keine Meinungen? Keine Kommentare? Vielleicht entwicklet sich das ja noch... 

Habe in der Zwischenzeit selbst recherchiert:
Laut Aussage von Orbea soll das Bike 8kg auf die Waage bringen.Das
entspricht dem Gewicht eines 2010er Cnoc 16 (1,5kg weniger gegenüber
der leichten Aluversion des Puky ZL 16 - aber der Vergleich hinkt).

Laut Homepage soll das Grow 1 für eine Körpergrösse ab 90cm geeignet sein 
- aber ich bin mir da noch etwas unsicher...


----------



## acmecorp (14. April 2012)

Wenn das Gewicht stimmt, finde ich das für eine Monorohrgeo ganz gut, der Verstellmechanismus wiegt auch sicher nicht wenig. Fraglich ist, ob sich der Sattel in Bezug auf die Pedale ausreichend verstellen lässt. Kurbellänge ist bei einem mitwachsenden Rad natürlich auch ein Thema, aber hier scheint Orbea einen guten Kompromiss gewählt zu haben (wenn mein Augenmaß mich nicht täuscht, passen die schon bei der kleinstmöglichen SL ganz gut).
Die Position des Flaschenhalters ist leider völlig daneben, aber wenigstens hat der Rahmen überhaupt Aufnahmen. Im Video sind keine Flaschenhalter montiert...
Je nach Einsatz wäre noch die Möglichkeit der Schutzblechmontage ein Thema.
Leider schreibt Orbea auch nur etwas über Körpergrößen und gibt keine Schrittlängen an, das wäre viel interessanter.


----------



## InainSchweden (19. April 2012)

Hallo,

Robert, bin extrem interessiert daran, wie Du Dich zwecks Orbea Grow entschieden hast.
Bin bei der Suche nach einem geeigneten Rad fuer meine Tochter (5 Jahre) ueber das Orbea Grow 2 gestolpert und finde es sehr ansprechend. Habe keine persönlichen Erfahrungen von anderen Leuten mit diesem Rad finden können (obwohl im deutschen, englischen und schwedischen Sprachraum gesurft ).
Der Fahrradhändler, der es mir nach Schweden schicken wuerde, sagte nur: "Natuerlich ist die Qualität gut, sonst hätten wir das Rad nicht im Sortiment." Aha! Das wuerde wohl jeder sagen. Kann allerdings auch keine negativen Erfahrungen im Internet finden. Sowas wird ja im Allgemeinen noch eher verbreitet als wenn man zufrieden ist. Spricht also vielleicht fuer das Rad?

Aber vielleicht kann ja doch jemand was dazu sagen?

Schönen Abend noch!

Ina


----------



## InainSchweden (21. April 2012)

Hi,
habe ein wenig weiter nachgeforscht. Laut der website:
http://www.buhobike.com/productos/orbea-grow-1
kommt das Orbea Grow 1 auf 7,9kg und das Grow 2 7V auf 10,4kg. 
Wir haben es jetzt schliesslich zu einem super Preis in Frankreich bestellt. Porto ist nur 20Euro. (Hier in Schweden habe ich keinen Händler gefunden, der diese Räder gehabt hätte.)
http://www.veloboutiquepro.com/product.php?id_product=3910
http://www.veloboutiquepro.com/product.php?id_product=3912
Das ist hier in Schweden fast "Supermarkt-Fahrrad-Preis". Die wiegen allerdings 15kg. 
Da das Fahrrad nur zum spazieren-fahren gedacht ist und keine Berge besteigen muss waren fuer mich hauptsächlich Qualität der Verarbeitung (bei Orbea gegeben, lebenslange Garantie auf Rahmen) und Gewicht fuer die Entscheidung ausschlaggebend. 
Viele in diesem Forum werden jetzt vielleicht die Hände ueber dem Kopf zusammenschlagen, aber man muss realistisch bleiben. Wir sind nur Picnic-Fahrradfahrer, wollen aber trotzdem ein einigermassen zumutbares Fahrrad fuer unsere Tochter haben.
Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich extrem beeindruckt bin, wieviel Liebe und Aufwand die Könner unter Euch in die Fahrräder ihrer Kinder stecken. Hut ab!

Schönen Abend noch.

Ina


----------



## alexx80 (22. April 2012)

Hallo! Nur zum Vergleich, meine Tochter hat das specialized hotrock 16 Zoll von 2011 u das wiegt auch 7,9kg, hat 199 Euro gekostet.
Da ich im internet keine gewichtsangabe gefunden hab, war ich im Geschäft positiv überrascht. Das cnoc 16 hätte letztes Jahr 7,7 gewogen, 200 g fand ich für die preisdifferenz ok, weiß jetzt nicht, was das orbea kostet...
Bin im nachhinein noch immer sehr zufrieden, wenn ich auch schon auf ein Beinn nächstes Jahr warte 
Wächst halt nicht mit, aber sie wird's zwei Jahre haben u dann ihr Bruder!

Das orbea Video find ich übrigens super!!
alexandra


----------



## robby (24. April 2012)

Hallo Ina!

Habe mich noch nicht entschieden. Waren vergangenen Samstag auf einem Kinderflohmarkt und haben uns die dortigen Radgrößen angesehen. Nur die Radgrößen, denn die Angebote selbst waren eine Zumutung...
Ergebnis: 16 Zoll erscheint mir noch viel zu groß für unsere Tochter und unser Händler hat kein Orbea zum Draufsitzen herumstehen. 


InainSchweden schrieb:


> Viele in diesem Forum werden jetzt vielleicht die Hände ueber dem Kopf zusammenschlagen, aber man muss realistisch bleiben. Wir sind nur Picnic-Fahrradfahrer, wollen aber trotzdem ein einigermassen zumutbares Fahrrad fuer unsere Tochter haben.
> Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich extrem beeindruckt bin, wieviel Liebe und Aufwand die Könner unter Euch in die Fahrräder ihrer Kinder stecken. Hut ab!


Dem kann ich 100% zustimmen. Familienausflüge werden bei uns ebenfalls realistisch im Flachland stattfinden und unsere Tochter wird das Rad zu 99% dazu verwenden, um mit den Nachbarskindern damit in unserer Straße herumzuflitzen. Natürlich wäre eine passende Geometrie wünschenswert und auch das Argument gegen die Rücktrittbremse hat mich überzeugt. Aber da das Orbea noch zu groß erscheint und Islabikes derzeit nicht liefert denke ich werden wir beim ersten Bike wohl doch mangels Alternativen auf Rücktritt zurück greifen müssen.

Und wenn ich bedenke, dass ich bis zum 14. Lebensjahr mit Rädern vom Sperrmüll groß geworden bin und trotzdem immernoch Freude am Radfahren habe (ohne Langzeitschäden oder meine Eltern dafür verflucht zu haben), dann denke ich wird meine Tochter auch mit einem Puky oder Specialized ebenfalls glücklich werden können.

Bin schon gespannt, wie es weitergeht...

Gruß, Robert


----------



## Tiri (24. April 2012)

Ich habe Grow1 und Grow2 und was für sonstige liebevolle Kleinfahrzeuge es von Orbea noch gibt live gesehen  
Ehrlich gesagt: schade dass es für mein Sohnemann noch nicht gab, ich finde die Dinger KLASSE !!! Leicht und auch sehr gut verarbeitet . 

Falls genaue Fragen offen sind: ich bin morgen abend beim Orbea Händler zur Inspektion meinem Orbea MTB, der hatte sie vor zwei Wochen noch in sämtliche Farben herumstehen . 
Ich hätte da dann auch Zeit sie alle dort zu löchern 
Für Nachmessen etc vorausgesetzt: Sie haben morgen (noch) welche da, weil die Dinger würden sich bombig verkaufen.


----------



## Tiri (24. April 2012)

robby schrieb:


> Laut Homepage soll das Grow 1 für eine Körpergrösse ab 90cm geeignet sein
> - aber ich bin mir da noch etwas unsicher...


 
Vll hilft dir die Erfahrung von mir weiter: Bisher konnte ich mich auf die Körpergröße-Angaben von Orbea wirklich verlassen, zumindest bei den Kindern-Rädern. Wir haben aber auch das Glück Probefahrten vorher machen zu können. Es wäre von Orbea aber auch sinnvoller, Schrittlänge mit an zugeben, zumal Orbea Händler/Rädern nicht wie Sand am Meer gibt.

Ich hatte ja die Grow1 in der Hand und wenn ich an den Flitzern vorbeilaufe, erscheinen sie mir für 90 cm Körpergröße als realistisch.


----------



## Diman (24. April 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Falls genaue Fragen offen sind: ich bin morgen abend beim Orbea Händler zur Inspektion meinem Orbea MTB, der hatte sie vor zwei Wochen noch in sämtliche Farben herumstehen .
> Ich hätte da dann auch Zeit sie alle dort zu löchern
> Für Nachmessen etc vorausgesetzt: Sie haben morgen (noch) welche da, weil die Dinger würden sich bombig verkaufen.


Wäre nett, wenn die Gewichtsangaben (7,9 kg) verifiziert werden könnten. Vllt. hat dein Händler die Räder zufällig gewogen. Auch die Frage von _kon_ 


> Hat jemand den Längs-Verstell-Mechanismus des Orbea schon mal live gesehen. Ist der vernünftig gemacht? Stabil?


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (24. April 2012)

Hi Tiri!

Richtig: Tatsächliches Gewicht des Grow1 wäre interessant.
Und bitte auch nachfragen für welche Innenbeinlänge das Grow1 geeignet ist.
DANKE!!

Gruß, Robert


----------



## robby (25. April 2012)

Zum Thema Größenverstellung und Lenkeinschlag habe ich noch dieses interessante Video gefunden.
Das rechtfertigt vielleicht auch ein wenig die dämliche Position des Flaschenhalters


----------



## InainSchweden (25. April 2012)

Hi,

ich hatte Kontakt mit einem spanischen Fahrradladen. Die verkaufen sicherlich Orbea öfter als die Läden in Deutschland (ist ja offensichtlich) und wollte mal deren Meinung zu dem Fahrrad hören. Hier ist die Antwort:

Dear Ina,

Regarding your questions, we have to say that the  new Orbea  Grow has been a real success. 
We have sold many units and all our  clients are really satisfied with the performance of the bike.
The only objection on this new Orbea's design  is that the bike is a little longer compared to other bikes 
of it's class (but it would not be a handicap for  your daugher taking into account her height) 

Talking about the alternatives, Orbea doesn't have this  year any bike for child like the Grow. 
All the other models for kids,for example the MX 20 have  been designed following the standards,  
that mean very classic and doesn't have the option  of extending the frame when the child grows up.

Wie schon von Tiri erwähnt, scheinen sie sich wie warme Semmeln zu verkaufen, ohne Klagen. 
Na ja, bei mir ist es jetzt sowieso zu spät, das Fahrrad ist bestellt. Kommt direkt von Orbea zum französischen Fahrradladen, dort Qualitätskontrolle und direkt weiter. Soll trotzdem innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Bestellung bei mir in Schweden sein. Lass wir uns ueberraschen. Kundenkontakt war jedenfalls bisher schnell und freundlich.

Ina


----------



## trifi70 (25. April 2012)

Flaschenhalter is iwie klar, wie auch sonst?

Lenkeinschlagbegrenzer finde ich gut gelöst, am Kinderrad sind die Belastungen am Steuerrohr sicher nicht so groß, dass man da Bedenken haben müsste wegen der Aussparung. So kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob Begrenzung oder nicht, ohne Basteln oder Sägen 

Paar Spacer hätte ich als Hersteller noch beigelegt. Die gezeigte Lösung ist halt ökonomisch optimal, aber optisch naja 

Rahmenlängsverstellung scheint für ein Kinderrad ausreichend stabil gelöst. Genau kann man das wohl erst nach 2 Kindern und mehrmaligem Umbau beurteilen.

Was mir entgangen sein muss: wie passe ich denn die Kurbellänge an? Haben die das vergessen oder gibts ne längere Kurbel als Option? Weiß das jemand?

Und wenn mans auf die Spitze triebe, könnt man sich noch ein in der Höhe verstellbares Tretlager vorstellen. Konstruktiv gelöst wie Rahmenverstellung


----------



## Tiri (25. April 2012)

Also: 
ich habe mir das Grow 1 heute abend mal richtig unter die Lupe genommen.
Von Boden bis Oberkante Sattel minimum beträgt die Höhe 45,5 cm. Mit Flasche beträgt die Höhe minimum 47,5 cm bis Oberkante Sattel. Das heißt also, wenn die Flasche benutzt wird, läßt sich der Sattel nicht ganz herunterschieben.
Das Gewicht beim Händler nachgewogen MIT montierter Flaschenhalterung, MIT Flasche, MIT Orbea Nachweisen/Zetteln am Lenker , MIT Radständer schwankend zwischen 8,0 und 8,1 kg.
Die Farbe grün und pink sehen auch genauso (schön) aus wie im hier aufgezeigten Video.
Und zur Frage des verstellbaren Längen-Mechanismus: Ich finde es sehr gut gelungen und wirklich stabil.

Der Händler sagt zur Körpergröße 90 cm, dass es einigen Kids passt und anderen eben nicht. Es hänge viel von Schrittlänge ab. Vll hilft daher auch meine Angabe zur Sattelhöhe.

Viele Grüße,


----------



## robby (25. April 2012)

Danke Dir Tiri, das sind endlich mal aussagekräftige Infos! 
Aber so wie es aussieht scheint das Bike dann doch um wenige cm zu groß zu sein
- oder ich muss nochmal die Beinlänge nachmessen...

Darf denn bei Anfängern die Innenbeinlänge die minimale Sattelhöhe unterbieten,
wenn es sich um einen Monorohr-Rahmen handelt?? Habe da keine Erfahrungswerte.



Cyborg schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich können die Stürze auch gefährliche Verletzungen nach sich ziehen. Das stand gar nicht zur Debatte. Nun stellt eine Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung keine reale Gefahr für ernsthafte Verletzungen dar. [...]





Cyborg schrieb:


> Ohh Gott, darf sowas immer noch in der EU verkauft werden? Supergefährlich!



Ja was denn nun?? Oder habe ich die beiden Smileys falsch interpretiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (26. April 2012)

@robby: wieviel cm macht es denn ca aus ? Vll noch eine Info: der Sattel finde ich recht hoch gebaut. Wenn nur minimale cm fehlen wäre vll noch zu überlegen einen flachen/flacheren Sattel draufzumontieren(falls das überhaupt technisch ginge, denn darauf hatte ich keine Acht gehabt) .
PS: Mein Junior hatte damals ein BMW Kids Bike, kam mit den Füßen anfangs grad so mit den Zehenspitzen und das mit einem Bein auf den Boden. Dadurch dass er Laufrad fuhr, war er gewöhnt Gleichgewicht zu halten. Die Stützräder machte ich nur dran um das Treten zu lernen. D.h. habe unter den Stützrädern zwei kleine Holzscheiben druntergelegt, dass das Hinterrad freilag. Somit konnte er dann sich rasch an das Bike gewöhnen und vor allem das Treten lernen. Als dies klappte, konnte ich ihn auf die Allgemeinheit loslassen, da war er knapp über 2 3/4 Jahre ;-)

Viele Grüße,


----------



## InainSchweden (26. April 2012)

Hi,

meine Tochter hat eine Innenbeinlänge von 48cm und der Sattel steht bei 51cm. Da wären aber sicherlich noch so zwei cm länger möglich, nur lässt sich der Sattel nicht mehr höher rausziehen. 

Fuer sie als als Anfänger war es wichtig, dass sie mit beiden Fuessen auf die Erde kommt, aber sie muss ja nicht mit dem flachen Fuss aufsetzten. Sich mit beiden Fussballen abstuetzen zu können reicht völlig aus. 
Und wie schon vom Vorgänger erwähnt, manchen reicht auch der Bodenkontakt mit nur einem Fuss aus.


----------



## robby (26. April 2012)

Danke, die Beinlänge unserer Tochter beträgt ca. 38/40cm. Einmal traditionell gemessen mit "Buch" zwischen den Beinen, einmal "Gesamtgröße - Sitzgröße = Beinlänge". Differenz als 6-8cm. Ich will da keine große Wissenschaft daraus machen, aber wenn ich schon extra ein Bike bestellen muss und über 200 Euro dafür zahle, dann sollte doch zumindest auch die Größe passen. Außerdem will ich meiner Tochter die Enttäuschung ersparen, ihr ein zu großes Bike zu kaufen...  

Ansonsten kaufe ich ihr für den Start einfach ein gebrauchtes 12 Zoll Bike wie das Spezialiced. Wäre vermutlich kein rausgeschmissenes Geld, schließlich erwarten wir im Juli unser zweites Mädel.


----------



## InainSchweden (26. April 2012)

Na erstmal HERZLICHEN GLUECKWUNSCH.
Wir haben auch zwei Mädels (eine grad 5 und die andere 3 in zwei Wochen - zwei Mädels sind super!). Die kleine ist schon ganz wild auf das 12"er Fahrrad ihrer grossen Schwester.


----------



## huhue (26. April 2012)

@robby: Bei der Höhe des Bikes habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das es auch vorrübergehend nach hinten los gehen kann wenn die Lütten nur knapp mit den Füssen auf den Boden kommen. Unser kurzer war schon laufraderprobt, hat dann aber auf einem (passenden) Cnoc14 trotzdem kurzzeitig "Muffen" bekommen, da es in der Kurve dann doch kippelig wurde (bevor er fahren konnte). Das hat dann für 1-2 Tage einen Dämpfer gegeben, den wir aber mit geduld umschifft haben bis dann der Knoten geplatzt ist. Mittlerweile hat er riesen Spass am Fahren!

Also je nach Temperament/Mentalität am Anfang darauf achten das mann ihnen durch stetes mitlaufen und stützen die Sicherheit gibt bis es dann irgendwann heist: "Las doch mal los Papa!"  

Greetz Daniel


----------



## robby (9. Mai 2012)

Kurzes Update: Nachdem das Grow 16 doch noch wenige Zentimeter zu groß schien für 
unsere Tochter, haben wir hier übers Forum ein gebrauchtes Cnoc14 angeboten 
bekommen und unsere Tochter ist damit überglücklich. Das Grow bleibt dennoch eine 
interessante Alternative zu Islabikes wie ich finde...

Das Erlernen hat übrigens keine 20min gedauert! Ich wusste zwar, das es schnell gehen 
wird. Aber so schnell hätte ich nicht erwartet. Hab mich umsonst all die Jahre auf diesen 
besonderen Moment gefreut. Und dennoch bin ich mächtig Stolz auf unsere kleine Große.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## InainSchweden (10. Mai 2012)

Na dann auch mal schnell ein Update von mir.
Wie versprochen stand das Grow 2 zwei Wochen nach Bestellung vor unserer Haustuer und wir können nur sagen, dass wir total begeistert sind. Um nochmal zu betonen - wir sind wirkliche Laien was Räder betrifft. Aber soweit wir einschätzen können ist es ein ordentliches Fahrrad. Mein Mann meinte nur, da könnte man direkt neidisch werden. Das Design gefällt uns extrem gut - sieht halt etwas anders aus und hat nicht jeder. 
Inklusive Porto hat es uns 271.-Euro gekostet (in der Version mit 7er-Gangschaltung). Das angegebene Gewicht scheint ungefähr zu stimmen - sagt jedenfalls unsere Hauswage (habe unsere Gepäckwage nicht gefunden). Sattelhöhe beträgt 57,5cm auf niedrigster Stellung. Das ist geradeso machbar fuer unsere Tochter. Umstellung von einem 12er auf das 20er Rad war beim eigentlichen Fahren kein grosses Problem. Ausser dass sie es gwöhnt war wie eine Wilde zu trampeln um vorwärts zu kommen. Bei dieser Umdrehungsanzahl schiesst sie jetzt natuerlich wie ein Blitz davon. Sie muss also noch lernen, dass man einfach mal beim Treten eine Pause machen kann und trotzdem weiter rollt. Zur Zeit ueben wir anhalten und absteigen - wie gesagt die Sattelhöhe ist ein wenig grenzwertig, aber machbar. 
Wir können uns also gut vorstellen, von denen weitere Räder zu kaufen. Wenn das Laufrad nicht so teuer wäre wuerde ich es am liebsten fuer unsere kleine Tochter kaufen. (Das Design von Orbea spricht mich einfach an). Allerdings hat die kleine schon ein Laufrad.


----------



## oliverb. (29. Juli 2012)

auch wenns schon ein paar Tage her ist...Ich finde beim Hersteller keine Gewichtsangabe zum Grow 2. Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel es wiegt?
Gruß und Dank

Oliver

aaahhh...steht ja schon oben. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## tktom (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

Hat zufällig jemand versucht eine Trailgator Schlepppstange am Grow1 zu befestigen? Geht das? 
Wir haben noch eine im Keller und schwanken noch zwischen Cnoc 16 und Orbea Grow. Wäre schade, wenn sie dann nicht passen würde. 
Danke,  Thomas


----------



## tktom (30. Juni 2013)

Na, dann antworte ich mir nun mit praktischer Erfahrung selbst: Nein, Trailgator passt nicht. Adapter gibt's auch nicht, außer man kennt jemand, der einen bastelt. Muss also ohne Stange gehen...
Das Rad ist toll, unser Sohn liebt es. Einzige Anmerkung: wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist, wie das anfangs oft sein wird, ist der Abstand zu den Pedalen zu klein, so dass kleine Steigungen wegen der eingeschränkten "Power" schon ein Problem sein können. Wenn man den Sattel hochstellt, wird es für den Bodenkontakt zu knapp. So ist es zumindest bei unserem Junior, der das Rad trotzdem nicht freiwillig hergeben würde (und schnell wächst).
Gruß, TK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

